# Another newbie!



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey fellow haunters!

I thought after a year I would finally introduce myself : ) 

My name is Ken. My partner and I started our first haunt last year. It all started when we went to Wal Mart and bought our first prop... an inflatable... yes that's right.. I know some of you don't like inflatables... 

Anyway after our first purchase, we started buying more and more props... tombstones, spiderwebs, static props, etc... Then one October day, I found this website and I made my first prop (skull with cheesecloth and a hanger). This year I'm working on my first monster mud prop.

I love this website, it is so awesome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Let me be the first to say Howdy and Welcome
If you have pics to share, we would love to see them


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you made it here!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank You!!!

Ya, here's some pix of our haunt last year... we didn't use a lot of space just a small walkway...

http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hauntentryhz1.jpg
http://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scarecrowlq8.jpg
http://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ghostcm2.jpg


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Halloween bug bites hard!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We like all kinds of decorating, as long as it fills the yard with Halloween.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Already working on a moster mud project eh? You're fast!!!!


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi and welcome from another new guy!!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Da Weiner said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Already working on a moster mud project eh? You're fast!!!!


hehe yup yup. Maybe next year it'll be anamatronic. *shivers*


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello  It's nice that you're starting to build your own props. There is something very rewarding about it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome
nuthin wrong with inflatables some are pretty ghoul looking
bout time you spoke up hope to see more of your pics


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------

